

Intel paper about threads with a nice informal touch - asmosoinio
http://software.intel.com/file/14723

======
mahmud
Idiocracy! Maybe it's just me, but my mind just hovers past anything with cute
graphics when I'm trying to _grok_ technical information.

Samething with typos and cutesy phrases; I'm more forgiving of raw research
papers, and harshest on blogs. If I get even the slightest hint that a blogger
is an enthusiastic newb, i close the tab.

------
asmosoinio
To quote reddit header for this link: "All papers should be written in this
style". Maybe not _all_ , but yes, everything is very nicely presented.

